# Push Button 4x4 to Floor Shift?



## Eggie329 (Nov 25, 2009)

Has anyone converted a Chevy with push button four wheel drive to a floor shift. I picked up a 99' 2500 for a steal, but I've always been skeptical of the push button 4x4 and electronics failing in a storm. Just wondering what it would take to make it a floor shift. I already know my problem will be tricking the computer, but in terms of just getting it to work if I change the transfer case and wire the front differential to a switch would I be getting myself anywhere? I just have much more trust in a floor shift since one has never failed on me! Thanks


----------



## Pullin&Plowin (Feb 10, 2011)

personally i have never been failed by my push button set up i have had a lot of them including a 96 1500 with 325k on it


----------



## Eggie329 (Nov 25, 2009)

Wow, I've heard a lot of stories like yours with 300,000 and no problems, and I've also had people with 100,000 and nothing but problems!


----------



## chevyman83 (Nov 25, 2010)

I personally have a 96 k10 with 245k family owned since new, a 99 tahoe that we drove from 100k to 205k, a 00 k25 classic body with 203k and the only issue ive ever had with the push button 4x4 is the back light in the switch burns out or the orange indicator in the switch burns out. I also have a 99 sub that I just picked up with 240k on it that the previous owner claims to have never had any issues with the 4x4.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Save your time and money. You could buy a new encoding motor, and keep the old as a spare.


----------



## thermo (Apr 16, 2011)

I hate push and pray 4 wheel drive. My 03 (NV246) has never failed me but my dad had trouble with his s10 work blazer (NV243). If you had the time, money, and know how I would do it. What transfer case are you planning on swapping into it? I know that GM used some lever shifted BW transfer cases around 2000.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

You'll have more money trying to swap over then it would take to fix yours four times. Every mechanical or electrical component can fail at any time. Keep everything well maintained to the best of your knowledge or ability. If you're that worried about it, buy a spare encoder motor and switch to have on hand.


----------



## Eggie329 (Nov 25, 2009)

I have a guy who builds custom four wheel drive set ups that wants to look at it Monday. He thinks I can use the same transfer case and connect a lever to where the encoder motor is. In terms of the push button looks like my ATC module is toast. I was thinking about just keeping an extra few parts for it and fix the electronics. Just thought I'd get some input first! Thanks


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

145k and no issues with the pushbuttons on my 2000 2500/

If you got the truck cheap, put your money into tuneup and fluid changes and go over it witha fine toothed comb and run it the way Chevy built it.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Personal experience - 97 K2500. Bought with 90K, drove to 150K. Pushbutton shift, plow truck. Shifted hundreds, if not thousands of times, never a problem. 96 Tahoe. Bought with 175K, now 210K, same deal.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a 98 K1500 with the push button 4x4 with 119,000 miles on it that I bought new and I've never had problems with the pushbutton.

Wayne


----------



## mule585 (Oct 24, 2010)

ive never had a real problem with my push button on my k1500 and that truck has over 250k on it. i would really like to change my floor shift to a push button on my K2500 but it would prolly be more work than its worth. getting it in to 4lo is a b**ch


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

Maintenance or repair is needed if it is that difficult to find 4 Lo. Come to a complete stop, put the transmission into neutral, and gently push the lever forward. It should require steady pressure with maybe a little "jolt". It should not require a great amount of force. Check your linkages for damge, debris, etc.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

BlizzardBeater;1305481 said:


> Maintenance or repair is needed if it is that difficult to find 4 Lo. Come to a complete stop, put the transmission into neutral, and gently push the lever forward. It should require steady pressure with maybe a little "jolt". It should not require a great amount of force. Check your linkages for damge, debris, etc.


What he said. You may finding rolling the truck just a couple MPH will make it easier to shift. Go from 2hi directly to 4lo. Make a quick, smooth shift.

Pass Neutral, collect $200. No wait, that's something else.


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

definitely not worth switching *unless you have a FREE* donor truck with all the parts. I looked into it and it is definitely a big pain in the arse. my push button 2500 has 193,000 with the original T-case and still shifts smoothly. I attribute not having to replace anything with the the fact that I shift the tranny to neutral most of the time, always when going to 4-lo (which isn't often). just don't beat on it too hard and it will be fine.


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

I think the electric components were a little more failure-prone on the smaller frame trucks (S-10 pickup and Blazer). The full size trucks are generally pretty good I think.



BlizzardBeater;1305481 said:


> Maintenance or repair is needed if it is that difficult to find 4 Lo. Come to a complete stop, put the transmission into neutral, and gently push the lever forward. It should require steady pressure with maybe a little "jolt". It should not require a great amount of force. Check your linkages for damge, debris, etc.


Sometimes the best thing to do with them is USE IT!!! When I used to have my Jeep, I bought it when it was 2 years old and was previously owned by a female college student (ask me how I know....  ) and it had NEVER been in 4-low before, and it was real hard to get it in, but once I actually started using the Jeep for what it was made for (NOT plowing) where I was using 4-low all the time, it slid in and out just as easily as if it was going into 4-high.


----------



## mule585 (Oct 24, 2010)

i agree with you there my dad has a 96 blazer and the push buttons suck. my problem is that my k1500 wont pass inspection due to emissions bs. its been sitting rotting out so ive decided to strip the truck since its the same as my 2500 and 3500. lights grill bumpers hood fenders doors and interior are already off truck. and rolling in neutral does help but still hard. getting to 4h and neutral no problem.


----------

